# Is there a tax relief on accommodation for student paid for by parents?



## thedaras (14 Jan 2011)

Hi, would anyone know if there is a tax relief when paying for a son/daughters accommodation when they are in college?


----------



## Guest110 (14 Jan 2011)

You should be able to claim rent relief !


----------



## thedaras (14 Jan 2011)

Hi,he cant claim tax relief as he is a student living in student accomodation,and his parents are paying for it, and he doesnt work


----------



## T McGibney (14 Jan 2011)

thedaras said:


> Hi, would anyone know if there is a tax relief when paying for a son/daughters accommodation when they are in college?


Unfortunately, none whatsoever


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jan 2011)

thedaras said:


> Hi, would anyone know if there is a tax relief when paying for a son/daughters accommodation when they are in college?


 
The student can claim tax relief , if he/she pays tax .- 
However , it is unlikely that the student will pay tax unless they have a really well-paying part-time job .

The parents cannot claim on behalf of student .


----------



## The Bishop (14 Jan 2011)

Parents can claim tax relief for College Fees paid - would this not be similar?


----------



## WindUp (14 Jan 2011)

daenisyelnah said:


> Parents can claim tax relief for College Fees paid - would this not be similar?



no unfortunately


----------

